# Oklahoma?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll be really surprised if I get an answer to this but I gotta ask. Has anyone ever ridden the Sans Bois Mountain area of Oklahoma? We've ridden the Kiamichi's that are south of there. I wondered if the San's Bois are as rocky and rough as the Kiamichi's. 
We are wanting to plan a trip for possibly next month and this is one of the choices. I've looked into the Robbers Cave state park in the area and it looks nice from what I can find on the net (which isn't much) If anyone has any better information I'd love to hear about it. Robbers Cave State Park and Lodge - Oklahoma Parks, Resorts & Golf


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://gallery.ih8mud.com/albums/2008-04-12_UnitedWheelIn/thumb_DSC_0723_(Large).JPG



I hope this link works Maureen. This is not Wilburton OK... This is Poteau which is about 40 miles EAST of Wilburton. It is a very popular 4x4 destination... The link I gave you is of people 4 wheelin' but it give you a very good idea of the area.

I've only been there once and Korrie got sick, I was only there a couple hours before heading home, however my brother has gone a few different times and has said that the trails there are among the toughest in the country because of the mud/grass/rock combo.

I'll see what else I can dig up for you...especially since these aren't horse trails! 


You might try shooting Brandon a PM, I know he's a proud Okie! He may know of the area personally.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

TravelOK.com:* Oklahoma Trails

^^I found this which give a little overview of each park that offers trails.


http://www.shopoklahoma.com/robbersc.htm

General info on Robbers Cave ^^


March 28-April 5 Robbers Cave Work Weekends, Wilburton, OK. Oklahoma Equestrian Trail Riders Association, Member Meeting 5 p.m. March 28 OETRA designated Adopt-A-Trail. Jobs on foot or from saddle. Bring tools. Chm. Carolyn Sinclair Cell 918-429-3488; [email protected], Asst. Chm. Harvey Sapp 918-371-8477.

^^ You may have wanted to know about this, I don't know if this falls in your travel time..figured you want to know though.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LocalHikes - Detailed Hike Information

Sorry for all the posts, but I found this too... We are going to be doing some serious camping this year and I'm really interested in Robber's cave... it looks awesome!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you Amy that shopoklahoma.com was very helpful. It gave me the information I was looking for as far as whether horse shoes where recommended. It said they were a necessity :? It does look like a nice place doesn't it
I found a place in Eureka springs too (Amy visit?)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

If you come to Eureka, I'm coming over to see you NO DOUBT!!!!!


----------

